
UofC academics at odds with each other over using SAT scores to admit - paulpauper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/education/2020/04/24/university-california-academics-odds-with-each-other-over-using-satact-scores-admit-students/
======
asimjalis
University of California is usually abbreviated UC rather than UofC.

